# Sometimes..Dead is better



## MommieDearest (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello anyone and everyone. This is the first time I've ever become a member of a "forum". Couldn't think of a better one to join! I've been doing my own Halloween haunt for over 15 years in my own front and side yard. I make my own characters, props, fences,coffins, etc. A lot of my ideas came from the interent and I'm hoping I may get more ideas from this forum. Halloween has always been my favorite holiday and I'm 56 years old! (female) I hope in the near future to be able to put up some of my pics for you to view. Hope to meet and make a lot of new friends in the process.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum MD.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, MommieD! This is also the first (and only) Forum I've ever been a part of. It's a great place with many lovely and helpful people full of terrific ideas.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, MD.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Rock on MommieDearest!!!!! Glad you could join us. Lots of great halloweiners here so your first forum membership was a great move on your part.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum, MommieDearest. You'll find lots of friends here. Does your family help with your haunt?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I was raised in the TriCity area.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi MD


----------



## MommieDearest (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, yes and no on the family helping me. During the month of October, I set up my display throughout the whole month. When it gets closer to Halloween, my nephew, daughter, son-in-law and my two grandkids come to my house and dress up to go out into the yard to scare the people. Sometimes the people can't tell the difference between the creatures I've made and the "real" thing!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, technically you "made" the daughter and grandkids also, lol.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Salutations MD


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome MD. Glad you joined! This is my 1st forum too and I couldn't be happier I joined. I'm a Happy Haunter mom from NY and the kids know I get crazy around Halloween with decorating, scaring, etc. You'll find lots of help and ideas here!


----------

